# Some Seed Questions



## 1ManMafia (Oct 15, 2007)

Where do you guys think the best website to order seeds from?... have you tried multiple grows with the same strains from different sites and found one site to have better seeds?... Also what are your favorite strains?

Also with feminised seeds, I heard they aren't as potent / do not grow as well as regular seeds... Is this true?...

Someone suggested Nirvana-shop.com I like thier pricing and everything about how they ship, I am really thinking about buying thier seeds but someone just said how they weren't satisfied with Nirvana seeds... Are there people out there who can tell me they grew mean bud from thier seeds?...


----------

